# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Magic mouse?

## Juli_85

a di njeri si instalohet ne laptop dell ? dhe a duhet te kesh bluetooth usb  apo si zgjidhet ky problem? e ka provuar noj njeni ket?

----------

